# ¿Cuanto ahorráis al mes y cuanto tenéis ahorrado?



## PREDATOR (23 Feb 2012)

Pues ultimamente me echan bronca porque ahorro poco, y a mi me parece que ahorro bastante y me queda la duda de si es que estoy equivocado. Yo actualmente ahorro unos 400 euros al mes y tendré ahorrado algo mas de 15mil euros. ¿Y vosotros?


----------



## Joaquim (23 Feb 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...horrais-al-mes.html?highlight=ahorrais+al+mes

De nada :fiufiu:


----------



## filibustero (23 Feb 2012)

A TI TE LO VI A DESIR......todo en oro, pindientes, rilojes,dientis, pulseras, cristos, herraduras de caballos.................


----------



## filibustero (23 Feb 2012)

ja me maten...........


----------



## germanalca (23 Feb 2012)

Esto parece Sálvame ... vamos a marujear. Ja, ja, ja, no creo que cada uno vaya a poner el dato, pero yo mas o menos ahorro un 10% de mi sueldo y tengo ahorrado algo con lo que aguantar la crisis si me largan del curro. Conforme se está poniendo la cosa pagando luz, agua, gas, seguros, ibi, impuestos varios, hipoteca, guardería, comida, ropa, gasoil, etc ... el que ahorra al final de mes es un autentico privilegiado, eso si, las dos comidas/cenas fuera con mi mujer al mes, no me las quita nadie, ahorrar es una cosa y hacer el canelo otra. ::


----------



## Hastur (23 Feb 2012)

El dinero en el banco lo contais como ahorros? Un numero en un ordenador?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Feb 2012)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Pues ultimamente me echan bronca porque ahorro poco, y a mi me parece que ahorro bastante y me queda la duda de si es que estoy equivocado. Yo actualmente ahorro unos 400 euros al mes y tendré ahorrado algo mas de 15mil euros. ¿Y vosotros?



estás haciendo un Censo?


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Feb 2012)

Quieres saber también donde lo tenemos?::


----------



## Meetic (11 Mar 2012)

Actualmente me siento a mis 30años un privilegiado viendo lo que hay entre mi familia y amigos. Siempre me han considerado un tacaño y un raro por no tener coche nunca con 11años de carnet, pero ahora estoy gracias a eso la mar de relajado con un ahorro de alrededor de 120mil euros. Al mes ahorro menos que antes unos 1200 euros.


----------



## zeid (11 Mar 2012)

Meetic dijo:


> Actualmente me siento a mis 30años un privilegiado viendo lo que hay entre mi familia y amigos. Siempre me han considerado un tacaño y un raro por no tener coche nunca con 11años de carnet, pero ahora estoy gracias a eso la mar de relajado con un ahorro de alrededor de 120mil euros. Al mes ahorro menos que antes unos 1200 euros.



¿eres feliz?


----------



## kikelon (11 Mar 2012)

Yo tengo millones de tapas de yogurt y espero mi oportunidad. Las ahorro desde que los danones te reembolsaban por el casco de cristal.


----------



## Sr. L0b0 (11 Mar 2012)

Desde que vivo de alquiler ahorro más o menos la mitad de mi sueldo. Y tengo lo suficiente ahorrado como para vivir 15 años con el mismo alquiler y sin trabajar. Aunque lo más probable es que en los próximos años los alquileres sigan bajando.


----------



## Meetic (11 Mar 2012)

zeid dijo:


> ¿eres feliz?



A ver actualmente considerando en los ingresos los intereses y mi sueldo si fuese en 12 pagas ingreso unos 2350 euros, ya te digo que con 1150 euros puedes vivir bien y feliz sin coche, en Barcelona es tontería tener coche... Y luego está es que somos una pareja que multiplica 1150€ por dos y sin hijos.


----------



## Lineage 2 (11 Mar 2012)

Lo óptimo es ahorrar siempre un 50% de lo que te entra.


----------



## malibux (11 Mar 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> El dinero en el banco lo contais como ahorros? Un numero en un ordenador?



Hombre, nos podemos poner tiquismiquis, pero más vale tener una bonita cifra en el ordenador que nada. Que sí, todo puede petar y que sólo valgan las escopetas...pero es poco probable :no:


----------



## Smeentkin (11 Mar 2012)

Aproximadamente...diria que ahorro el 93% de los que no me gasto.


----------



## Aferro (11 Mar 2012)

Ahorro mas o menos un 10 % del sueldo.
Puedo aguantar perfecatmente 4 años con lo ahorrado.

Salut


----------



## eolico (12 Mar 2012)

Este hilo esta repetido, hubo uno exactamente igual hace un par de meses.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Mar 2012)

a dia de hoy no ahorro nada.. voy al dia y gracias a dios.

en su momento, hace 8-10 años , cuando mi negocio iba bien, si que ahorre 40k y alguna plaza de garaje hoy en dia muy valorada por la zona que esta. 

en total unos 100k mas menos, parece que no pero me da una cierta tranquilidad


----------



## Dekalogo10 (13 Mar 2012)

Meetic dijo:


> Actualmente me siento a mis 30años un privilegiado viendo lo que hay entre mi familia y amigos. Siempre me han considerado un tacaño y un raro por no tener coche nunca con 11años de carnet, pero ahora estoy gracias a eso la mar de relajado con un ahorro de alrededor de 120mil euros. Al mes ahorro menos que antes unos 1200 euros.



No me salen las cuentas. Suponiendo que ahorres 1200 al mes (imagino que viviendo de gorra con tus padres), son algo mas de 12k al año. Necesitas haber ahorrado 12.000 euros durante los 10 últimos años. 

Dime qué curro te permite eso a los 20 años ... (desde hace 10 años)



zeid dijo:


> ¿eres feliz?



ni que ahorrase cuarta parte, lo sería a su manera. 



pacojohnes dijo:


> Con 120.000 euros y sin coche... Si fuera conocido tuyo te diría que te llevaría en mi coche, pero sólo si tu me llevas en el tuyo.
> 
> ¿Estás la mar de relajado? Claro, siempre habrá un tonto que te lleve o algún familiar al que puedas saquear. Si quieres ir a un centro comercial a comprar algo más de lo que puedas llevar cómodamente en las manos, o quieres pasar un día relajado en el campo ¿quién aporta el carro? ¿El tonto´l estresao?
> Tacaño y raro será lo más bonito que te digan. Lo que comenten por detrás debe ser para escucharlo.



Completamente de acuerdo, aparte que debe vivir de gorra con sus padres. Ni alquiler ni coche ni zapatos ni comida, ni luz, ni agua, y apuesto a que no tiene móvil ni paga impuestos :8:. 

Pero tampoco me lo creo, suena a falso. No se lo cree ni dios


----------



## albendea (15 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, aparte que debe vivir de gorra con sus padres. Ni alquiler ni coche ni zapatos ni comida, ni luz, ni agua, y apuesto a que no tiene móvil ni paga impuestos :8:.
> 
> Pero tampoco me lo creo, suena a falso. No se lo cree ni dios



Joder, menudos sois, ahora resulta que hay que tener coche por coj**es :: 

Viviendo en una gran ciudad no sé para qué narices necesita uno un coche. Si quieres campo, te pillas un bus y en media horita desde Madrid mismo te plantas en la sierra. Si quieres llevar algo grande pues mira, pides ayuda o algo (pero eso de llevar cosas tan grandes cuántas veces se hace?? Muy pocas... ). Con el metro más que de sobra hoy en día, si no quieres salir de la ciudad mas que para ir de vez en cuando al campo... ¿para qué lo necesitas?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Mar 2012)

albendea dijo:


> Joder, menudos sois, ahora resulta que hay que tener coche por coj**es ::
> 
> Viviendo en una gran ciudad no sé para qué narices necesita uno un coche. Si quieres campo, te pillas un bus y en media horita desde Madrid mismo te plantas en la sierra. Si quieres llevar algo grande pues mira, pides ayuda o algo (pero eso de llevar cosas tan grandes cuántas veces se hace?? Muy pocas... ). Con el metro más que de sobra hoy en día, si no quieres salir de la ciudad mas que para ir de vez en cuando al campo... ¿para qué lo necesitas?



no hay por qué tener coche....el metro sale ya a 2 euros 

Casi nunca uso el coche por Barcelona, porque entre gasolina, parkings y problemas de aparcar y cabreos en la conducción, lo más práctico es ir en transporte público (pese a que es la ostia el subidón de tarifas) o taxi. 

Claro que para salir al campo de vez en cuando necesitas uno. Vamos, que con 120k ya te podías estirar y uno de segunda mano a partir de 3k lo encuentras. 

Y por otra parte, tampoco es corriente ahorrar tanto y pasar con tan poco. Con 1100 euros en Bcn ...qué quieres que te diga?. Como no vivas con tus padres, lo tienes crudo. 

Y ahorrar 12k leuros anuales hace 10 años con 19 o 20 años...pues debes trabajar en una empresa familiar


----------



## Rafacoins (31 Jul 2013)

Meetic dijo:


> Actualmente me siento a mis 30años un privilegiado viendo lo que hay entre mi familia y amigos. Siempre me han considerado un tacaño y un raro por no tener coche nunca con 11años de carnet, pero ahora estoy gracias a eso la mar de relajado con un ahorro de alrededor de 120mil euros. Al mes ahorro menos que antes unos 1200 euros.



Vamos a ver. Esto es burbuja.info, aqui no puedes venir a decir que tienes 120K e irte tan tranquilo. 
Tienes que documentar ese hecho mediante extracto de cuenta o impresiones de pantalla. Tambien valen las fotos en el caso de oro, plata o Ferraris :XX:


----------



## rush81 (31 Jul 2013)

Lineage 2 dijo:


> Lo óptimo es ahorrar siempre un 50% de lo que te entra.



Menuda chorrada.


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Jul 2013)

rush81 dijo:


> Menuda chorrada.



Pues si el 50 Por ciento es mucho, habria que ver lo casos pero...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Jul 2013)

zeid dijo:


> ¿eres feliz?



Tu no lo serias? Pues supongo que igual que tu pero con la tranquilidad de saber que puedes subsistir 5 o 10 años con los brazos cruzados.

Una cosa es aceptar que el dinero no da la felicidad, otra necesitar creer que los que tienen mas dinero que tu obligatoriamente son unos infelices.


----------



## Deimos (31 Jul 2013)

Ahorrando un 50% del sueldo neto y consiguiendo una rentabilidad a los ahorros de un 8% anual (esto es lo difícil, invertirlo bien) te puedes jubilar en 20 años.


----------



## vidarr (31 Jul 2013)

pacojohnes dijo:


> Con 120.000 euros y sin coche... Si fuera conocido tuyo te diría que te llevaría en mi coche, pero sólo si tu me llevas en el tuyo.
> 
> ¿Estás la mar de relajado? Claro, siempre habrá un tonto que te lleve o algún familiar al que puedas saquear. Si quieres ir a un centro comercial a comprar algo más de lo que puedas llevar cómodamente en las manos, o quieres pasar un día relajado en el campo ¿quién aporta el carro? ¿El tonto´l estresao?
> Tacaño y raro será lo más bonito que te digan. Lo que comenten por detrás debe ser para escucharlo.



Que tú no puedas vivir sin coche no quiere decir que los demás tengamos tus mismas filias y dependencias. Yo no tengo ni coche ni carné, y tampoco dejo que nadie me lleve a ningún sitio a propósito, muchas veces ganándome la incomprensión de familiares y amigos cochófilos que parece que buscan continuamente la confirmación de que su trasto es imprescindible. Los trenes, buses y ferries funcionan de maravilla y son muy cómodos. La mayor parte de los supermercados te envían la compra a casa por un par de euros, y para el día a día tiro del mercado con las alforjas de la bici. Campos y montes hay muchos, basta con escoger uno que esté al alcance del bus/tren/bici.


----------



## rush81 (31 Jul 2013)

vidarr dijo:


> Que tú no puedas vivir sin coche no quiere decir que los demás tengamos tus mismas filias y dependencias. Yo no tengo ni coche ni carné, y tampoco dejo que nadie me lleve a ningún sitio a propósito, muchas veces ganándome la incomprensión de familiares y amigos cochófilos que parece que buscan continuamente la confirmación de que su trasto es imprescindible. Los trenes, buses y ferries funcionan de maravilla y son muy cómodos. La mayor parte de los supermercados te envían la compra a casa por un par de euros, y para el día a día tiro del mercado con las alforjas de la bici. Campos y montes hay muchos, basta con escoger uno que esté al alcance del bus/tren/bici.



¿Llevar al bebé al medico en el metro como los panchitos? No gracias.


----------



## Pepe la rana (31 Jul 2013)

Ahorrar el 50% del sueldo es imposible a menos que vivas sableando a tus padres/familiares varios. 
Un ahorro bueno sería del 30% del sueldo creo yo. Contando a un homínido con hipoteca, gastos varios, comido y vestido con cierta regularidad ,etc….
Después ya depende del sueldo de cada cual y si tiene mano para multiplicar el dinero.


----------



## rush81 (31 Jul 2013)

Amortizar hipoteca cuenta como ahorro?


----------



## neofiz (31 Jul 2013)

rush81 dijo:


> Amortizar hipoteca cuenta como ahorro?



cuenta como dilapidar el patrimonio


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Jul 2013)

rush81 dijo:


> Amortizar hipoteca cuenta como ahorro?



Bufff segun se mire a priori si.


----------



## rush81 (31 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Bufff segun se mire a priori si.



Es a lo que destino el ahorro, a ir quitandome deuda año a año. Me gustaria hacer un sinpa y que me pagaseis el pufo entre todos, pero de momento seguiré remando y pagaré mis deudas.


----------



## euroburbuja (31 Jul 2013)

Yo ahorro entre 1200 y 2000 euros mensuales y cuento con una importante suma de efectivo repartido en diferentes cuentas y productos.

Vivo en alquiler en un precioso piso con piscina, portero y zona ajardinada.

No tengo ninguna deuda ni crédito pendiente. Tengo coche, pero tiene algunos años y está pagado.

Voy a ser de los que hagan ofertas a toca teja los próximos años. ::


----------



## rush81 (31 Jul 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Yo ahorro entre 1200 y 2000 euros mensuales y cuento con una importante suma de efectivo repartido en diferentes cuentas y productos.
> 
> Vivo en alquiler en un precioso piso con piscina, portero y zona ajardinada.
> 
> ...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Jul 2013)

rush81 dijo:


> ¿Llevar al bebé al medico en el metro como los panchitos? No gracias.



Al bebe lo llevo al medico andando, a 3 calles de la vivienda, colegio a 5 calles, hospital con urgencias enfrente de casa. Para todo lo demas: si no llega o me da palo el metro/bus, llamo por telefono al taxi y me recoge donde este, para fines de semana carsharing y para verano, como ahora mimo, coche de alquiler.

Presupuesto anual, sin dolores de cabeza, ni reparaciones, ni aparcamiento, ni nada: 2000€ y pico.

El coche de propiedad solo se justifica si vives o trabajas fuera de la ciudad.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2013)

Meetic dijo:


> Actualmente me siento a mis 30años un privilegiado viendo lo que hay entre mi familia y amigos. Siempre me han considerado un tacaño y un raro por no tener coche nunca con 11años de carnet, pero ahora estoy gracias a eso la mar de relajado con un ahorro de alrededor de 120mil euros. Al mes ahorro menos que antes unos 1200 euros.



Joder pues si que tienes q ganar.
Q los que ahorráis si vivís bien os lo alabo pero es que conozco a una persona que ahorra pero a costa de ser casapapi y diferiendo sus pagos a sus padres así vivo yo,y luego otra persona que conozco come de lo más barato,nunca le he visto come un yogur activia, hay gente que es muy rata en la alimentación.
En mi casa ahorramos pero compramos comida de cálidad

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 16:07 ----------




pacojohnes dijo:


> Con 120.000 euros y sin coche... Si fuera conocido tuyo te diría que te llevaría en mi coche, pero sólo si tu me llevas en el tuyo.
> 
> ¿Estás la mar de relajado? Claro, siempre habrá un tonto que te lleve o algún familiar al que puedas saquear. Si quieres ir a un centro comercial a comprar algo más de lo que puedas llevar cómodamente en las manos, o quieres pasar un día relajado en el campo ¿quién aporta el carro? ¿El tonto´l estresao?
> Tacaño y raro será lo más bonito que te digan. Lo que comenten por detrás debe ser para escucharlo.



En nuestro grupo de amigas nos paso eso una chica tenía coche pero cuando hacíamos excursiones nunca pagaba la gasolina ni traía su coche hasta una vez se le hincharon los ovarios a la propietaria del otro coche y se lo dijo y la tipa le respondía que si tenía que pagar no volvía que total que le daba igual llegar a una más.
Hay gente muy caradura pero a mi el forero no me lo parece


----------



## Illescas (31 Jul 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Yo ahorro entre 1200 y 2000 euros mensuales y cuento con una importante suma de efectivo repartido en diferentes cuentas y productos.
> 
> Vivo en alquiler en un precioso piso con piscina, portero y zona ajardinada.
> 
> ...



¿Buscas pareja?


----------



## JMHelsinki (31 Jul 2013)

25 años.

Ahorrado: 52.000 € en diferentes productos financieros
- 6.000€ en Plan de pensiones
- 36.000€ en Acciones
- 7.000€ en deuda senior
- 3.000€ en líquidez

A parte, cuento con una participación cercana al 25% en una sociedad la cuál genera importantes beneficios pero aún no reparte dividendos. (Tal vez en 3 - 4 años)

Ahorro mensual actual: 1.500€ al mes
Vivo de alquiler, compartiendo piso.

Destino al ahorro un 50% de mis ingresos netos aproximadamente

En unos meses mis ingresos netos se multiplicaran por 2,5x con motivo de un traslado a otro país pero seguiré ahorrando más o menos un 50% de mis ingresos netos, es decir, unos 3.500€/mes.

Un saludo,


----------



## rush81 (31 Jul 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> 25 años.
> 
> Ahorrado: 52.000 € en diferentes productos financieros
> - 6.000€ en Plan de pensiones
> ...



Te has olvidado de los 30 cm de ****


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> 25 años.
> 
> Ahorrado: 52.000 € en diferentes productos financieros
> - 6.000€ en Plan de pensiones
> ...



Todo esto lo lograste tu solo?
a mi la gente q comenta lo q tiene me da q pensar, aunque eso es muy usano


----------



## JMHelsinki (31 Jul 2013)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Todo esto lo lograste tu solo?
> a mi la gente q comenta lo q tiene me da q pensar, aunque eso es muy usano



Desde los 21 trabajando en multinacionales (empece de becario ganando 1.180€ - eran otros tiempos...)

Todo conseguido a base de esfuerzo y trabajar MUCHO


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Desde los 21 trabajando en multinacionales (empece de becario ganando 1.180€ - eran otros tiempos...)
> 
> Todo conseguido a base de esfuerzo y trabajar MUCHO



Claro con unos papis como los tuyos se puede llegar algo ....


----------



## JMHelsinki (31 Jul 2013)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Ya pero tus padres tendrán pasta no?



Si, la tienen, pero desde los 23 vivo independizado totalmente. Por eso ahora ahorro menos que antes.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Jul 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> 25 años.
> 
> Ahorrado: 52.000 € en diferentes productos financieros
> - 6.000€ en Plan de pensiones
> ...



Este abrió un hilo en el que dijo que compró acciones de bancos yankees cuando estaban por los suelos por los rescates y que lo que ganó lo invirtió en bitcoins y el cuento de la lechera que se inventó...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/204892-millonario-de-28-a.html

A tomar pol culo Troll!! :abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## rush81 (1 Ago 2013)

Joaquim dijo:


> Este abrió un hilo en el que dijo que compró acciones de bancos yankees cuando estaban por los suelos por los rescates y que lo que ganó lo invirtió en bitcoins y el cuento de la lechera que se inventó...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/204892-millonario-de-28-a.html
> 
> A tomar pol culo Troll!! :abajo::abajo::abajo:



De la guarderia:



JMHelsinki dijo:


> Soy ALFA, ejemplo de ello es que solo en 2013 me habré hecho a unas 30 mujeres con las que 12 de ellas he tenido sexo.
> 
> Cada semana me hago a 1 o 2 nuevas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trollaco del copón (1 Ago 2013)

Yo ahorro y tengo ahorrado como la potencia de los Rolls Royce...
Lo suficiente...


----------



## euroburbuja (1 Ago 2013)

Illescas dijo:


> ¿Buscas pareja?



Eso me ha dicho mas de una al conocer mi salario, pero lo que pretendían era comerse mis ahorros. Es decir, si yo solo puedo ahorrar entre 1200 y 2000€ /mes y tengo que mantener a una interesada que no trabaja, el ahorro se me va al garete... Así que acabé liándome con la secretaria del curro que no es que gane mucho pero trabaja, es inteligente y está cañon! :rolleye:


----------



## rush81 (1 Ago 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Eso me ha dicho mas de una al conocer mi salario, pero lo que pretendían era comerse mis ahorros. Es decir, si yo solo puedo ahorrar entre 1200 y 2000€ /mes y tengo que mantener a una interesada que no trabaja, el ahorro se me va al garete... Así que acabé liándome con la secretaria del curro que no es que gane mucho pero trabaja, es inteligente y está cañon! :rolleye:


----------



## Buster (1 Ago 2013)

NIJAS dijo:


> Ahorrar el 50% del sueldo es imposible a menos que vivas sableando a tus padres/familiares varios.



No, no es imposible. Es tan "sencillo" como ganar varios miles de euros al mes y gastar lo razonable.

Con un sueldo de 1000 euros al mes está claro que es imposible si vives independizado, pero si ganas 3000 pues no es complicado.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Ago 2013)

Buster dijo:


> No, no es imposible. Es tan "sencillo" como ganar varios miles de euros al mes y gastar lo razonable.
> 
> Con un sueldo de 1000 euros al mes está claro que es imposible si vives independizado, pero si ganas 3000 pues no es complicado.



Claro y si me toca la primitiva ahorro 
Uno q gana 3000 el otro con 20 tantos gana millones porque es un pijo 
Anda menudos ejemplos


----------



## euroburbuja (1 Ago 2013)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Claro y si me toca la primitiva ahorro
> Uno q gana 3000 el otro con 20 tantos gana millones porque es un pijo
> Anda menudos ejemplos



Haber estudiado. No te van a dar 3000 euros por currar de cajera o en el burguer pero hay trabajos cualificados que se paga eso y mas


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ago 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> *Haber estudiado.* No te van a dar 3000 euros por currar de cajera o en el burguer pero hay trabajos cualificados que se paga eso y mas



Se puede saber que has estudiado tu?? Porque no es por nada pero los que han estudiado se están largando de este país por no tener ni oportunidades laborales ni sueldos dignos.


----------



## JMHelsinki (1 Ago 2013)

Yo trabajo para una de las entidades financieras más grandes del mundo como experto en productos de ahorro/ inversión... 

Entre sin enchufe, la banca de inversión es una meritocracia.

Lógicamente si trabajas de cajero ganar 1.500€ al mes debe ser díficil.


----------



## euroburbuja (1 Ago 2013)

Joaquim dijo:


> Se puede saber que has estudiado tu?? Porque no es por nada pero los que han estudiado se están largando de este país por no tener ni oportunidades laborales ni sueldos dignos.



Esos se van, pero los que tenemos mucha experiencia y perfil cualificado nos quedamos ya que no nos falta trabajo


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ago 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Yo trabajo para una de las entidades financieras más grandes del mundo como experto en productos de ahorro/ inversión...
> 
> Entre sin enchufe, la banca de inversión es una *meritocracia.*
> 
> Lógicamente si trabajas de cajero ganar 1.500€ al mes debe ser díficil.





euroburbuja dijo:


> Esos se van, pero los que tenemos mucha experiencia y perfil cualificado nos quedamos ya que no nos falta trabajo



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/331264-de-mal-llamada-meritocracia-2.html

[YOUTUBE]MzL8hzgUIZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Petimetre (1 Ago 2013)

Yo cuando estoy currando ahorro una media de 700€.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ago 2013)

El problema de tener ahorros es que, cuando a España le cierren el grifo de la deuda, se lo quedará todo el estado. Yo soy más partidario de gastar el ahorro en cancelar todas las deudas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Ago 2013)

gonzalor dijo:


> El problema de tener ahorros es que, cuando a España le cierren el grifo de la deuda, se lo quedará todo el estado. Yo soy más partidario de gastar el ahorro en cancelar todas las deudas.



si si, y yo. Pero y si no tienes deudas ?


----------



## Africano (1 Ago 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Yo trabajo para una de las entidades financieras más grandes del mundo como experto en productos de ahorro/ inversión...
> 
> Entre sin enchufe, la banca de inversión es una meritocracia.
> 
> Lógicamente si trabajas de cajero ganar 1.500€ al mes debe ser díficil.



Que si que si lo que tu digas ::::::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/403270-jmhelsinki-y-conocimientos-financieros.html

Aquí te vemos en la oficina
















JMHelsinki dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me gustaría saber un tema de fiscalidad que seguro que algunos de los aquí presentes conocen:
> 
> ...


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Ago 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Haber estudiado. No te van a dar 3000 euros por currar de cajera o en el burguer pero hay trabajos cualificados que se paga eso y mas



He estudiado conozco a gente cualificada cobrando una mierda 
Y sois unos clasistas basáis vuestra vida en la pasta y un día os daréis cuenta q habéis perdido el tiempo.
Ser cajero no es una vergüenza.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 13:25 ----------




Africano dijo:


> Que si que si lo que tu digas ::::::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/403270-jmhelsinki-y-conocimientos-financieros.html
> 
> Aquí te vemos en la oficina



Es un pijo y lo sabe lo q ocurre es q lo intenta camuflar


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Ago 2013)

Africano dijo:


> Que si que si lo que tu digas ::::::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/403270-jmhelsinki-y-conocimientos-financieros.html



Nunca entenderé que haya gente tan fracasada y con vidas tan tristes que les pueda producir alguna satisfacción fantasear en los foros y fardar ante gente a la que nunca conocerán.



DVD1975 dijo:


> He estudiado conozco a gente cualificada cobrando una mierda
> Y sois unos clasistas basáis vuestra vida en la pasta y un día os daréis cuenta q habéis perdido el tiempo.
> Ser cajero no es una vergüenza.



Lo peor de este tipo de personas, que ocupan cargos medios en una empresa y ganan un pastón, es que los muy imbéciles se creen que es por méritos propios, como a muchos cretinos usanos les llena creer que si ganan dinero es porqué son mejores personas (+inteligentes, +trabajadoras, +honestas) que los demás, ya que como todo el mundo sabe la vida es justa y dios recompensa a los buenos.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Ago 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Nunca entenderé que haya gente tan fracasada y con vidas tan tristes que les pueda producir alguna satisfacción fantasear en los foros y fardar ante gente a la que nunca conocerán.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo peor de este tipo de personas, que ocupan cargos medios en una empresa y ganan un pastón, es que los muy imbéciles se creen que es por méritos propios, como a muchos cretinos usanos les llena creer que si ganan dinero es porqué son mejores personas (+inteligentes, +trabajadoras, +honestas) que los demás, ya que como todo el mundo sabe la vida es justa y dios recompensa a los buenos.



Dios les recompensa a lo mejor siendo cajero tienen mejor vida q un flipado de los otros


----------



## pir (10 Sep 2013)

Es muy relativo lo de ahorrar, depende si es una familia con hijos, una pareja, una persona sola, se vive de alquiler, se paga hipoteca o se es casapapi.

Esta semana he leído por burbuja en un post el desglose de gastos de una familia que la mujer se ha quedado en paro y el marido es funci, y es aterrador:8: ver los gastos de los chavales, del transporte en coche, etc.

Y no machaquéis al chaval porque no tiene coche.

El que pueda vivir sin coche en una ciudad, yo le digo que "ole sus cojones", es un puto afortunado y lo digo en serio.


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Sep 2013)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Yo trabajo para una de las entidades financieras más grandes del mundo como experto en productos de ahorro/ inversión...
> 
> Entre sin enchufe, la banca de inversión es una meritocracia.
> 
> Lógicamente si trabajas de cajero ganar 1.500€ al mes debe ser díficil.




¿Por que a nadie se le ocurre nada original cuando los foreros dicen esta cosas? 

Venga, hagamos un concurso de respuestas para este tio


----------

